# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما قواعد ضبط الاسم الثلاثي بدون كلمة ابن أو كلمة بنت؟

## الرضى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الإخوة المختصون
قديمًا كانت الأسماء تكتب باستعمال كلمة (ابن)، أو كلمة (بنت)، مثل: زيد بن علي بن الحسين.
وكان ضبط أواخر الأعلام ميسورًا؛ لوجود هاتين الكلمتين (ابن - بنت).
ولكن في العصر الحديث اختفت هاتان الكلمتان من الأسماء الثلاثية في أكثر البلدان.
فما هي القواعد التي نعتمد عليها في ضبط أواخر الأسماء. 
مثل: (سالم جعفر سعيد)، و(مريم خالد أحمد).وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## الباحث النحوي

أخي إن كنت لا تكتبها فإنك يمكنك أن تنطقها، وعليه فاضبط كما كنت تضبط وهي موجودة، فمثلا: سالمُ جعفرِ سعيدٍ، وقد صنع مثل هذا إخواننا في المكنز في طبعة المسند لأحمد في ضبطهم لاسم ... قالوا: عليُّ جمعةَ!!

----------


## الباحث الصرفي

قال عباس حسن في كتابه (النحو الوافي): ج1 ص 294 هامش/1: (( *وإذا نكر العلم جاز إضافته بشرط أن تكون الإضافة لغير أبيه، منعا للإلباس، الذي يحدث في مثل: أقبل عليُّ محمودٍ. إذ لا ندري: أمحمود هذا هو أبوه، وأن الأصل علي بن محمود... أم أنه شخص آخر؟ ولهذا منعوا حذف المضاف إذا كان كلمة "ابن".*...)).

----------

